# A Quick Shot This Evening.



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It looked like a good time for a photo tonight.










Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice William, well done :thumbup:

I hope you don`t mind but your photo has inspired me to post some recent evening shots of my own...




























BTW, for those that don`t know - to get the full effect of William`s & my photos click to enlarge them :wink2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Good stuff Mach! :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Good stuff Mach! :thumbsup:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Thanks William, the great thing about digital (in this case a Nikon D5000 & 18-55mm lens) is that you can afford to take loads of shots of a particular scene & select the best as soon as you get home


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff Mach! :thumbsup:
> ...


I was coming in from outside and the post sunset lighting was just right. I rushed in and fitted my 24-105mm zoom to the Alpha 850 put it on the tripod, then rushed back out. I forgot to grab the wireless remote so I set it to timer. The camera was on auto and I just kept underexposing by 1/3 of a stop per exposure until the result was acceptable. I repeated this a few times adjusting pan, tilt and zoom until it was too dark outside. In the end, there were a lot of exposures, of which there was only one that I thought was ok to use without cropping and manipulating. At 19 megs per jpeg, I must have shot around 1 gig of images. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

Stunning composition William. And the colour is incredible. Not quite what we've seen this "summer" in the UK!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Thanks, but honestly, if you take enough pictures of the same thing one of them is bound to turn out. :lol:

That colour of sky does not happen many times each year, around hear.

Later,

William


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Great colours and clouds!


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Superb shots both of you.

* Mac; WOW, big sky,absolute heaven


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> Superb shots both of you.
> 
> * Mac; WOW, big sky,absolute heaven


Thanks Andy & the sky here is awesome B)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks Andy & the sky here is awesome B)


Where I come from the sky is:

Nitrogen -- N2 -- 78.084%

Oxygen -- O2 -- 20.9476%

Argon -- Ar -- 0.934%

Carbon Dioxide -- CO2 -- 0.0314%

Neon -- Ne -- 0.001818%

Sorry, I hadn't been silly yet today. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Andy & the sky here is awesome B)
> ...


Do you feel better now you`ve got that out of your system? :lol:


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread spurred me to get out tonight:



Church Spire Silhouette. by Measurez, on Flickr


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Measch said:


> This thread spurred me to get out tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> Church Spire Silhouette. by Measurez, on Flickr


That's quite an image! :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I just thought I`d add this photo that Caroline took a few days ago...










Click on it to get the full effect, apart from reducing the file size to fit on the forum this photo has not been altered in any way.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I took these about 10 days ago, driving to work and the sun was just below the horizon, colours were stunning. The ship coming out and the light on the harbour leading light made it better.

I also took hundreds of pictures, but can't really decide which are the best. Here are my favourite four.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That lighthouse shot is right on the money. :yes:

Later,

William


----------

